# vin #



## driver (Feb 28, 2009)

hi im looking to buy a 70 gto but dont know if its a judge. vin# 242370R


----------



## driver (Feb 28, 2009)

i got more info if you need it. data plate st 7024237 bt 03276 tr254 75A pnt


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

driver said:


> in 1970 the 42 in the vin# means its a judge or can it be a gto?


The 242 indicates the car is a GTO, the Judge was an option to the GTO and is not identified in the VIN number.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

to be sure it a judge run the phs on the car,but like said above 242 is a real gto


----------

